# The Vaporesso Estoc



## Stosta (28/9/16)

*Vaporesso Estoc Tank*

So once again I got the awesome opportunity to try out something new, thanks to @Heaven Gifts So I’m just putting this up here and I’ll update as I go along. It comes in two options, the first being a 2ml, and the second is the Mega (at 3mls). I got the Mega so all info that follows is based on that.




Minimal packaging but very nice and neat, I can’t believe how small the EUCs are!

Nice and small, it measure in at 22mm x 52mm, the features stated are:

· Revolutionary Easy Coil Replacement System
· ECO Universal COIL (EUC) Inside, Replace the Coil and Keep the Sleeve
· Easy Top-Fill
· Perfect Airflow & Performance
· Cover Lid Included
· Leak Resistant System
· Delrin Drip-Tip Included

The new Vaporesso Estoc tank is an attempt to shift away from the concept of a coil as we know it (to a degree). The thinking behind this tank is that coils are way overdesigned, and by making them simpler, costs could be greatly reduced. The “coil” as we know it has been simplified to the bare bones, so when it comes time to change it, you’re simply changing the core that is housed in a metal sleeve. This has been done with the aim of not impacting flavour or vapour production.

It has both the traditional cotton, and the cCell ceramics available, only time will tell if it lives up to the flavour that its predecessor was so successful for. Not only that, but I have heard hints of adapters becoming available for other popular tanks, so even if you’re happy with your tank, you can still use these coils (please pretty please say my Subtank Mini is about to get an upgraded coil!).

EDIT – I think the adapter is only available for Atlantis-styled coils.

Inside the box you will find:

· 1x Estoc Tank with EUC Ceramic 0.5Ω Coil Preinstalled
· 1x Replacement Glass Tube
· 1x Extra EUC Traditional 0.4ohm Coil
· 2 x Protective Cover (for the top of the tank)

So far the wins for this tank (for me) are:

· Comes in Black
· Small Profile Option
· Spare Glass Included
· Replaceable 510 Drip-Tip
· A Claim to the Popular cCell Ceramics
· Possibility of Cheap Coil Replacements

Time to give it a go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (28/9/16)

So now that I’ve had a bit more time to play with this tank, let’s go over a few things! First off I was a bit confused when I got my packaging, expecting a 4ml option but the tank arrived with 3ml printed on the box. As here..

http://www.heavengifts.com/Vaporesso-Estoc-Tank-Mega-With-EUC-Silver.html

...it is indeed a 4ml and not a 3ml as I said earlier.

*Packaging:*

The packaging of the Estoc is possibly a bit less than you would be used to. But I guess it goes in line with the design concept of less is more in mind. As you can see in the above post, its just a simple drawer-styled box containing your new tank with a pre-installed 0.5ohm ceramic coil, spare glass and o-rings, some protector bands (a red on and a gray one) that slide over the top, as well as a 0.5ohm cotton coil.

*The Experience*

As I got a silver unit, I decided it had to go on my silver and black Pico. The end result is a nice compact setup, that when finished off with a custom drip tip, I ended up with, in my opinion, a really good looking setup. Just a small printed “Vaporesso” logo on the bottom of the tank just above the airflow control, with a nice big black o-ring sealing the bottom of the tank. Both the airflow control, and the top cap has some texturing to it, so it is easier to grip and adjust both.




Strangely enough I believe some of you don’t buy vape gear based on looks alone, so I guess I will have to add in some extra stuff here 

The tank disassembles quite easily. As you can see in the below picture, the new coils are absolutely TINY, on the right of it is one of the Kangertech SSOCC coils. Everything screws in and attaches as you would expect. There are no hidden surprises or finicky methods, it really is quite simple. In terms of assembly, the only thing that is different is the way in whcich you can simply drop your coil into the bottom of the chimney. The connection is made when you attach the base to the chimney. This further simplifies things, as there is no screwing or unscrewing of coils.





One of the biggest points for this tank is the success of the cCell coils, and how these little things would compare. After taking it apart, I assembled it again. As most of you know some ceramics can be really difficult to prime. This coil was very easily primed though, a tank of juice, and a few pulls with the airflow closed, and it was good to go! There were no syringes or any fancy methods needed, so a good start.

The flavour is a difficult subject for me to approach when it comes to ceramic coils. My previous adventures into the world of ceramics have left me going back to my trusty RBAs and Rayon. I always feel like there is a “chemical taste” to ceramics, barring the first cCells. My first couple of hours with this coil left me with the same impression.

However, it did not last long. I was soon happily chugging away on this setup, with an incredibly cool and crisp taste coming from the ceramic coil. And everytime I took a pull, I was amazed at the coolness and preciseness of the flavour of my juice (“coolness referring not only to the flavour of my XXX, but also to the temperature, at 30W I found this to be a really cool vape). Chatting to the Ceramic King @Rob Fisher , he agrees that the flavour on these coils is comparable to the other cCells, which is excellent news for us!

Changing over to the cotton coil was an equally impressive experience. It took a little while to break in (about half an hour), in which the flavour was a bit muted, but very shortly, there was more beautiful flavours coming! Not like the ceramics, but a very good second.

The airflow on this tank is nice and open, I don’t think it will be suited for MTL vapers, but more towards you lung-hitters. The control ring is nice and stiff, so no accidental changes, but also not stiff enough to make it a PITA if you want to mix it up a bit.

In terms of wattage range, I’m not sure what coils Vaporesso are going to release with this tank. But I took the 0.5ohm cotton coil up to 60W (from my usual 25 – 30), and it was still very happy.

The final selling point IMO of this tank is the reduced cost of the coils. @Heaven Gifts have them listed ranging from $16 to $19.50 for 10 of your normal Kanthal cottons and ceramics respectively.

http://www.heavengifts.com/gallery-index-.html?scontent=n,EUC for Estoc/Target Pro/ORC/Gemini

That means that replacement ceramics are roughly 30 bucks each, and at the rate they last, a 10 pack should keep you going for a very long time.

*A Con*

Unfortunately I did come across one con though. I found that I had a bit of an airlock issue. I’m the type of guy that likes to have all my gear attached and screwed on as tight as possible. For a while I kept on tasting a dry hit rapidly approaching, and when opening the top of the tank, bubbles would be released from the coil. I found that is long as I didn’t over-tighten (still firmly attached though), this didn’t happen.

*TL;DR*

This is a great tank! I’m really happy I got to try one of these, and I hope when the coils hit our shores they come in at a price point that justifies me being able to keep on using it. Sadly my Goblin Mini has lost its home though. Solid build quality, really decent price (as are replacement coils), and a great vape. Even though I had an airlock problem, it was so easily corrected that I feel it is insignificant in comparison to the beauty of the rest of the tank.

Here it is as it comes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez (28/9/16)

@Stosta did you win the giveaway? Or was this just a little preview they shipped to you?


----------



## Stosta (28/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> @Stosta did you win the giveaway? Or was this just a little preview they shipped to you?


Just a preview tank, so the ones in the giveaway are still up for grabs!


----------



## boxerulez (28/9/16)

Ooooh you lucky fish!

I need to swim in your circle lol.

I really hope these guys start entering so we can finish round 1 before the competition is over!

@HeavenGifts This really looks like a nice piece of kit!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/9/16)

Great to see @Stosta 
Thanks

I think the main issue here will be how is the vape compared to the "conventional CCell coils"

And then as you pointed out "the possibility of cheap coil replacements" - that would be a critical factor for this new type of coil design

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (28/9/16)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Stosta
> Thanks
> 
> I think the main issue here will be how is the vape compared to the "conventional CCell coils"
> ...


So far so good! Hopefully @Rob Fisher can get his hands on one soon, because no one knows the cCells better than he does!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/10/16)

Updated the review.

It's a winner tank guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Updated the review.
> 
> It's a winner tank guys!



Thanks for sharing your views @Stosta 
Sounds very good indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Unfortunately I did come across one con though. I found that I had a bit of an airlock issue. I’m the type of guy that likes to have all my gear attached and screwed on as tight as possible. For a while I kept on tasting a dry hit rapidly approaching, and when opening the top of the tank, bubbles would be released from the coil. I found that is long as I didn’t over-tighten (still firmly attached though), this didn’t happen.



This airlock issue is a nightmare... I too like things tight and that may be our problem... but you would think that with millions of tanks out there that the issue could be addressed forever... happily I didn't get the airlock issue on the Estoc but only used it for a day... same with some of the other tanks I have played with... fine for a day or so and then the dreaded airlock?

Funnily enough I have also got an airlock issue on my one Serpent Mini 25 all of a sardine... but I think that may be incorrect wicking... loosening the cap obviously fixes it but that for me is not a solution.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (3/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This airlock issue is a nightmare... I too like things tight and that may be our problem... but you would think that with millions of tanks out there that the issue could be addressed forever... happily I didn't get the airlock issue on the Estoc but only used it for a day... same with some of the other tanks I have played with... fine for a day or so and then the dreaded airlock?
> 
> Funnily enough I have also got an airlock issue on my one Serpent Mini 25 all of a sardine... but I think that may be incorrect wicking... loosening the cap obviously fixes it but that for me is not a solution.


As you say Rob, hot and cold. Battled with it a bit on Friday, but since then it has been operating fine. Will keep an eye out and let you guys know if it comes back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/16)

OK I ordered myself an EStoc Tank because I'm really interested in the EUC (Eco Universal Coil) Coils... I was under the impression that the EUC coils with a special base would work in my Melo tanks (as well as the other cCell compatible Tanks) but this is certainly not the case at all. The EUC coils fit the Estoc tank only!

There may well be a base section that will take the new EUC coil that will fit in cCell compatible tanks but I'm not sure it is available or even will become available...

That's the bad news... the good news is that the EUC coils are pretty cheap compared to all other ceramic and even normal cotton based commercial coils... and when you buy a pack of 10 they work out at R30 a coil which is a chicken dinner.

The EUC coils appear to have a lot more cotton in them than the cCells and I guess that's why they wick so much better along with the much bigger juice holes than the cCell coils... the problem for me is that the taste doesn't seem as pure as cCells and I get that cotton taste initially... I'm vaping away on the tank now and the cotton taste is going and the taste is improving at a pretty fast rate and if I'm not mistaken the air flow is better than the cCell...

The Estoc tank is pretty cheap at just R340 and at R31 a coil it's a great choice for those strapped for cash!

More in the next few days as I play...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

These EUC coils are nowhere as good as decent cCells... not even close! 

Way too much cotton and not enough ceramic... I am still getting that horrible cotton taste! They wick really well but the flavour is left wanting...

Will report back again in a few days but so far I'm not impressed...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12 (29/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> These EUC coils are nowhere as good as decent cCells... not even close!
> 
> Way too much cotton and not enough ceramic... I am still getting that horrible cotton taste! They wick really well but the flavour is left wanting...
> 
> Will report back again in a few days but so far I'm not impressed...


Apologies if I'm asking the obvious but you are using the ceramic EUC right? I believe they also come in 100% cotton is why I am asking...
As a side question, any idea why you don't get that cotton taste on your RTAs?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Apologies if I'm asking the obvious but you are using the ceramic EUC right? I believe they also come in 100% cotton is why I am asking...
> As a side question, any idea why you don't get that cotton taste on your RTAs?



@Duffie12 I didn't realise they came in two flavours... stand by let me check because I could have sworn I ordered the ceramic ones...
Yes they are the ceramic ones.

I don't get that cotton taste on my RTA's because I use Bacon Cotton. There is a feint cotton taste on the very first puff and then it's gone forever!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (29/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Duffie12 I didn't realise they came in two flavours... stand by let me check because I could have sworn I ordered the ceramic ones...
> Yes they are the ceramic ones.
> 
> I don't get that cotton taste on my RTA's because I use Bacon Cotton. There is a feint cotton taste on the very first puff and then it's gone forever!


Ah yes, just saw you mentioning the cotton bacon now in another thread.
And yes I believe the EUCs come in both cotton and ceramic varieties.
Traditional EUC Clapton - 0.4Ohm
Traditional EUC Clapton - 0.5Ohm
Ceramic EUC -0.5Ohm

The "Traditional" EUCs are apparently cotton.
http://www.vaporesso.com/vape-atomizers-vape-tanks-estoc-vape-tank

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

Yip they are definitely ceramic. Really disappointing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

I'm using the one that was preinstalled... gonna try one out the refill pack and see if it's any better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

These EUC coils wick like gangbusters... no need to drop juice into the coil... just pop one in and do one long drag without the fire button and you are good to go... I must say this one out of the pack is a LOT better than the pre installed one...

Oh wow it's a LOT LOT better! Let me dig in the dustbin and pull apart the old one if I can...

Yip it is ceramic... not sure why there is such a big difference... that horrible cotton taste is not there... thanks @Duffie12 for making me second guess and keep trying because the entire setup was nearly in the gorge! OK these will work for me for juice testing... now I just need to find the jacket to fit these EUC coils so they will go into Melo's...

Actually there is no comparison between the pre installed coil and the one from the 10 pack... it's about a million times better and certainly very close flavour wise to the cCell...

Ceramic wars continue!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> These EUC coils wick like gangbusters... no need to drop juice into the coil... just pop one in and do one long drag without the fire button and you are good to go... I must say this one out of the pack is a LOT better than the pre installed one...
> 
> Oh wow it's a LOT LOT better! Let me dig in the dustbin and pull apart the old one if I can...
> 
> ...


And I am sure I saw a Starre in ur arsenal now? Have you made a run on that yet? I am very curious as I have one on the day and I am holding thumbs that will be my daily drive on the Minikin once it lands.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> And I am sure I saw a Starre in ur arsenal now? Have you made a run on that yet? I am very curious as I have one on the day and I am holding thumbs that will be my daily drive on the Minikin once it lands.



Yip I do have one... muted flavour compared to a Serpent Mini 25 but great clouds... if you haven't tried a SM25 then you may be very happy with it because it's a good tank that doesn't leak with easy top fill and large capacity and the flavour is adequate. It needs to be driven at 50-60 watts because of the coil type... still playing with it and will try another juice in it to see how it performs with a non-menthol juice.

A bit too early to make a final judgment on it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (30/10/16)

Stosta said:


> So now that I’ve had a bit more time to play with this tank, let’s go over a few things! First off I was a bit confused when I got my packaging, expecting a 4ml option but the tank arrived with 3ml printed on the box. As here..
> 
> http://www.heavengifts.com/Vaporesso-Estoc-Tank-Mega-With-EUC-Silver.html
> 
> ...


Good job on the review.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

OK the EUC coils are pretty good... and this is certainly an option for me for juice testing with coils only costing R31 a pop! And this is also a good option for those on a tight budget!

And as I said they wick like a dream... you are able to take long draws if you wish and the coils really wick and no dry hits... and the flavour is pretty good!

Really glad I bought this tank and coils!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (30/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the EUC coils are pretty good... and this is certainly an option for me for juice testing with coils only costing R31 a pop! And this is also a good option for those on a tight budget!
> 
> And as I said they wick like a dream... you are able to take long draws if you wish and the coils really wick and no dry hits... and the flavour is pretty good!
> 
> ...


And you have had zero airlock problems Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

Stosta said:


> And you have had zero airlock problems Rob?



Nope @Stosta... all clear so far... actually I doubt this setup will ever get an airlock just watching the bubbles after a long vape. I have been purposely taking long deep pulls on it to try get an airlock but all clear... all lights are green and all systems are go!

Took this pic to show the air bubbles.... Bubbles after every hit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/11/16)

I'm liking this tank any updates? Has anyone bought the adapter to fit the melo and aspire tanks?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> I'm liking this tank any updates? Has anyone bought the adapter to fit the melo and aspire tanks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Have not seen those available locally as yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

